# FF milk supply - Low



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

What kind of milk supply is expected from a first time freshener Nubian? I know this is not an easy question, and round a bout answers are welcome. If its been two weeks what should the doe be milking? My doe looked like she had small bags, so out of curiosity I kept her babies off her last night. I milked her this morning and got a whoppin 1lb 2 oz. (little over a pint) Is there a chance that her milk production will go up? and if so how much can I expect? As it stands now, her kids are only getting a pint a day each. That does not seem like much milk. I was really expecting a lot more milk from this doe. Her mama and other family members were close to 11 lb a day milkers. My other doe only has one kid and I milk her in the mornings (baby is left on her over the night) and I am getting 1 quart a day.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, all of my goats were giving as least 3 pounds each morning by two weeks this past season. One gave 8 each morning but she is a Togg. Nubians tend to be less prolific. I would try milking her more often and making sure she is milked out. Make sure she has lots of water and hay of course.
My Nubian was a 2nd freshener and started out at a gallon a day but dropped more quickly than the Toggs and nearly dried up at 11 months.
Hope that sheds some light.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've heard Nubians usually only produce 4 lbs per day their first freshening, but will produce more afterwards.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Milk production depends a lot on feed, health, and genetics. What kind of diet do you have her on? 
First fresheners will have less milk production and gain capacity with kiddings, she might just not have much this kidding and really increase in production later on.


----------

